# mk2 Vr6 Tach signal converter, still being made?



## Jphive (Apr 22, 2005)

Does anyone know if futrellautowerks.com still makes tach signal converters? The link in the swap faq is broken and i cant find them anywhere on their site. I have sent them an email about it but haven't gotten a response yet. 

i also know about the MMP one but the price of that is just insane... i guess it is a specialty item that they probably don't sell that many of but i cant believe its 250 bones 

I was just wondering if anyone on the vortex knows if futrell still makes one or if there are any other options beyond the MMP unit. or if there is a grassroots schematic anywhere that would let me get one made. I would prefer to keep the original clocks in the car as I prefer their look to the the mk3 console.


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

http://www.momentummotorparts.com/store/electronics.asp


----------



## Jphive (Apr 22, 2005)

yea, as i mentioned in my OP i know about the MMP unit. looking for other options, I have found the DIY for the resistor trick and the Diode trick as well. I was looking for anyone else besides MMP that makes one.


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

hey man just get yourself a mk3 cluster your not going to find a converter cheap and resistor thing sucks.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

MMP one is way overpriced.
I had a link to one in Germany for half the price.
All the same parts inside Im sure.


----------



## ca180 (Jun 19, 2011)

deathhare. said:


> MMP one is way overpriced.
> I had a link to one in Germany for half the price.
> All the same parts inside Im sure.


So where's the link?


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

ca180 said:


> So where's the link?


Dont recall. Thats been awhile.
I'm currently building VR tach boxes and will start selling them hopefully next month.
Way cheaper than MMP too. :thumbup:


----------



## ca180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Cool. Keep me updated


----------



## greenraVR6 (Mar 10, 2008)

brian500 said:


> hey man just get yourself a mk3 cluster your not going to find a converter cheap and resistor thing sucks.


my homemade resister setup works great, been running it for over a year now and it cost under $5 to make


----------



## jetta coupe (Mar 30, 2009)

Will the resistor deal work on aba clusters also? I have an aba swap with the cluster in my mk2 . Doing a vr soon and would like to keep the aba cluster .


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

The resistor deal works as long as you dont mind the tach jumping around or falling straight to 0rpm at random. :laugh:


----------



## greenraVR6 (Mar 10, 2008)

deathhare. said:


> The resistor deal works as long as you dont mind the tach jumping around or falling straight to 0rpm at random. :laugh:


Mine has never once done anything like that, maybe I just got lucky with mine


----------



## ca180 (Jun 19, 2011)

deathhare. said:


> Dont recall. Thats been awhile.
> I'm currently building VR tach boxes and will start selling them hopefully next month.
> Way cheaper than MMP too. :thumbup:


any update or estimated price?


----------

